# sighting problems



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm guessing I'm welcoming you to the world of over 40. 

These will probably help a ton: http://specialtyarch.com/verifiers.asp


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

You are probably cross- dominant. To determine which eye is your dominant eye, make a peep sight with the webs of your thumbs and pointyer finger, and stare at an object in the distance. Now pull your hands back to your face. The peep hole will automatically go to the dominant eye. If you are left eye dominant as a RH shooter, you will have to squint or close your left eye to shoot.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i think old pro 888 hit it right on the head.....:bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## lordjasper00 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am right eye dominant. Thank you for your comments


----------

